# Lake Powell Honey Holes



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Gearing up for our trip to Bullfrog next week. I have not been there since I was about 10. 

What are your favorite spots that are not several hours from Bullfrog on a pontoon that will do about 20 mph? Cubby holes? Beaches? Cliff Diving? Cool Spots?

Thanks.


----------

